# Terminator vs Robocop



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 15, 2014)

T-850 model
Robocop gets flight pack 
No plasma weapons for Ahnuld.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 15, 2014)

No plasma weaponry?
Then the answer is obvious


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 15, 2014)

Terribad movie but this helps Robocop's case
1 18
[youtube]9eWZ86uoD3M[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 15, 2014)

This was done several times and Robocop won each of them.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 15, 2014)

I was just getting into watching all the Terminator and Robocop movies, partially for the sake of the upcoming eponymous Death Battle episode (which I partly assume is why the OP made this thread).

Anyways how exactly is the consensus that Robocop wins in each of them? I got nothing against Robocop (even though I like Terminator much more as a series), but I don't get why almost everyone keeps saying "Robocop wins lollolololol". Terminator is much faster than Robocop on foot and Terminator can probably take much more physical punishment and Terminator is a full-on robot whereas Alex Murphy himself is still part-human part-robot and his face is vulnerable.


----------



## Poxbox (Feb 15, 2014)

Jakers said:


> I was just getting into watching all the Terminator and Robocop movies, partially for the sake of the upcoming eponymous Death Battle episode (which I partly assume is why the OP made this thread).
> 
> Anyways how exactly is the consensus that Robocop wins in each of them? I got nothing against Robocop (even though I like Terminator much more as a series), but I don't get why almost everyone keeps saying "Robocop wins lollolololol". Terminator is much faster than Robocop on foot and Terminator can probably take much more physical punishment and Terminator is a full-on robot whereas Alex Murphy himself is still part-human part-robot and *his face is vulnerable.*


It really isn't. The flesh of his face is purely cosmetic (to give him a sense of identity). He no-sold being set on fire twice (explosion of a gas station, being covered in accelerant and lit). He caught a bullet fired from behind him. It takes a *lot* of armor piercing bullets to even make a dent in his armor. He was strong and durable enough to stop a car compactor.
Especially that last one should feel familiar to the Terminator.
In this scenario he also has his flight pack, so he could easily just pick the Terminator up and drop him.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2014)

Robocop is pretty much more durable than terminator....


----------



## Solrac (Feb 15, 2014)

Poxbox said:


> It really isn't. The flesh of his face is purely cosmetic (to give him a sense of identity). He no-sold being set on fire twice (explosion of a gas station, being covered in accelerant and lit). He caught a bullet fired from behind him. It takes a *lot* of armor piercing bullets to even make a dent in his armor. He was strong and durable enough to stop a car compactor.
> Especially that last one should feel familiar to the Terminator.
> In this scenario he also has his flight pack, so he could easily just pick the Terminator up and drop him.



Well it seems like the OP's conditions is making things geared towards the Robocop's victory. 

I am watching the third Robocop as we speak... and i'm going to see if Robocop has any hand to hand feats since, the Terminator to my knowledge outshines him in that.


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 15, 2014)

Jakers said:


> Well it seems like the OP's conditions is making things geared towards the Robocop's victory.
> 
> I am watching the third Robocop as we speak... and i'm going to see if Robocop has any hand to hand feats since, the Terminator to my knowledge outshines him in that.



Not trying to gear it towards Robocop, just following rules of DB. I don't think they're giving Arnold any plasma weapons but I'm pretty sure they ARE giving Murphy the flight pack.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 15, 2014)

swandiveLmeistr said:


> Not trying to gear it towards Robocop, just following rules of DB. I don't think they're giving Arnold any plasma weapons but I'm pretty sure they ARE giving Murphy the flight pack.



why are they disallowing Arnold any plasma weapons but giving Murphy the flight pack? 

that does sound like they're trying to make Robocop win.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 15, 2014)

Murphy's head is not vulnerable. 
His face is layered over a mechanical skull and his brain is encased inside said skull. The rest of him is machine.
Robocop 2 & 3 make it obvious his face is not real but I forgot the precise scenes, in fact I try to forget those sequels ever existed.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 15, 2014)

There is also a pretty good Genesis game where Robocop goes around slaying entire armies of Terminators.
[youtube]jCY3XM125sQ[/youtube]
Non canon but I thought this would be neat to point out


----------



## Solrac (Feb 15, 2014)

Going by the above logic, what would be the point of Death Battle making a Terminator vs Robocop episode or any versus show imaginable making a terminator vs robocop match-up anyway?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2014)

Arnold loses, T-1000 and T-X win I guess


----------



## Solrac (Feb 15, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Arnold loses, T-1000 and T-X win I guess



First movie T-800 maybe, but second and third movie T-800 should either win or tie with Robocop. 

But I agree... T-1000 would unquestionably rape Murphy. T-X probably wins as well, despite Robocop's flight advantage.

man i'm almost done with the third robocop movie. now to re-watch terminator 3 and then watch terminator 4.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2014)

how were 2-nd and third T-800 different from first ?


----------



## Solrac (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes! I'm finally done with seeing the Robocop trilogy. 



Fluttershy said:


> how were 2-nd and third T-800 different from first ?



Ummm... the first one was evil and sent back in time to kill an unborn boy's mother? And the second and third one was good and sent back in time to protect the same boy who was born and grown many years later? 

If you mean power-wise, because 2nd movie and perhaps 3rd movie T-800 got better/more feats and weapon upgrades than his first movie incarnation? 

man I gotta re-watch Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines later. And then Terminator: Salvation.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 15, 2014)

Jakers said:


> Going by the above logic, what would be the point of Death Battle making a Terminator vs Robocop episode or any versus show imaginable making a terminator vs robocop match-up anyway?



What logic?
I just felt like pointing out the game since it is awesome.
Also there was a dfw episode of this that was cool too
[YOUTUBE]F1QILl-jPwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solrac (Feb 15, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> What logic?
> I just felt like pointing out the game since it is awesome.
> Also there was a dfw episode of this that was cool too
> [YOUTUBE]F1QILl-jPwY[/YOUTUBE]



I assumed you were trying to use that game out of context as near-evidence for robocop beating the terminator in this thread. Though I know you are most likely just making a joke and a nostalgic reference.

And if a classic match-up/crossover is already notably featured and emphasized in some sort of common media, what point is there in making it again as an episode in any versus show?  

I mean why doesn't Death Battle or your show make Freddy vs. Jason or Alien vs Predator?

I'm still waiting for T-800/T-850 supporters here, while I go take a rest. I feel sleepy and tired due to jet lag.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2014)

The one on the second movie was reprogrammed by the humans, it wouldn't be surprising if they made some tweaks and improvements as well since "lol time teavel" anyways what's the model of the one on the third movie


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 15, 2014)

Cop pop and locks all over this match


----------



## Solrac (Feb 15, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> specifics ?



Uhhh.... 1st Movie T-800 only had an AMT Hardballer, IMI Uzi, Ithaca 37, AR-18, and a SPAS-12 Shotgun? And 2nd Movie T-800 gets a Winchester 1887 shotgun, a GB mini-gun, a grenade launcher, MM1, and M1911A1? 

And iirc 2nd movie terminator survives getting crushed under a bunch of the heavy gears (or something) of a bigger machinery, getting impaled by the T-1000 with a stick, and has shown to have a back-up battery supply? And went toe-to-toe with T-1000 in a hand-to-hand fight and I'm pretty sure the T-1000 alone is much stronger than anyone Robocop has faced in his all three of his movies by a fair and considerable margin. 

and i'm sure i can imagine 3rd movie terminator gets some even more upgrades. still need to re-watch the third movie.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 15, 2014)

Does the Terminator get his comic feats?


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 15, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Does the Terminator get his comic feats?



Yes, are they good?


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 16, 2014)

swandiveLmeistr said:


> Yes, are they good?



They're decent, but I don't know if they're good enough to take down Robocop.

Here's a couple of speed feats (I'll post more, if I find them):














Edit:  




More here:


----------



## Poxbox (Feb 16, 2014)

Jakers said:


> *Yes! I'm finally done with seeing the Robocop trilogy.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough* There's also a TV series, a TV Mini-series, 2 animated shows and a number of comics one of which is Robocop vs. Terminator (Dark Horse).


----------



## Solrac (Feb 16, 2014)

Reading up all these comic feats now gives me the impression that T-800 should probably wreck Murphy after a good fight unless comic RoboCop has any comparable feats.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Feb 16, 2014)

Poxbox said:


> * He caught a bullet fired from behind him. *



Ummmmm well.....I don't see anything that Terminator has speed-wise in those comic posts that even comes close to that type of speed.  Considering that nearly every panel has the T-800/850 eating bullets consecutively to get to its target, Robocop's superior reactions and damage soak allows him to outlast Arnold everytime.

[YOUTUBE]9eWZ86uoD3M[/YOUTUBE] @ 1:20


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Feb 17, 2014)

If Ahnuld gets his comic feats then guess what? Robocop ought to get all of his comics/cartoons/live action series feats and still comes out on top. Comic robo pulverizes things like huge battle mechs, raptors [shooting one and jaw breaking another], and t-rexes [comics, remember?], batting away grenades, tanking missiles, hacking into other robots, hacking into other robots and overwhelming them with his pain, has far superior shooting skills, can redirect bullets that ricochet off of him, and I'm sure some other things that I have no idea about.

Your move, creep.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 17, 2014)

With the jetpack Robocop wins (also with the addition of his rocket launcher), despite Robocop 3 being objectively awful.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 17, 2014)

^ and without, Terminator pastes him. 

I guess we have our concensus.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Feb 17, 2014)

You mean your personal consensus, right? If it was purely movie versions alone, barring the new Robocop, I would agree with you.


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 17, 2014)

Jakers said:


> ^ and without, Terminator pastes him.
> 
> I guess we have our concensus.



Not really. Murphy is still tougher and faster, unless I'm missing something.

Murphy wins until Ahnuld gets a plasma cannon.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 17, 2014)

RyokoForTheWin said:


> You mean your personal consensus, right? If it was purely movie versions alone, barring the new Robocop, I would agree with you.



I'm just trying to argue against the Robocop crowd. I mean Terminator's the original and he deserves a bit of credit here. 

Yes if going purely by movies alone (I haven't seen the new Robocop reboot yet), T-800 should be fairly above or equal to Robocop for the most part. 

If going by the comics version, then reading the feats you listed for Robocop, I guess things just got more challenging for the T-800. 

Superior shooting skills and ricochet bullets? Hmmm... impressive, but if more conventional bullets cannot really harm the Terminator, having superior shooting skills doesn't mean jack shit unless it's used with a weapon capable of hurting/affecting the Terminator in any way. 

Huge battle mechs, T-Rexes, and Raptors? Are any of the guys that Robocop fought in his comics, comparable to the T-1000 or even T-X in any way? Keep in mind, The T-1000 has multi-building level durability + low-high regeneration. And in addition, we're going to have to see what are the strongest people that T-800 fought in his comics. 

Batting away grenades? according to a terminator respect thread on comicvine i'm reading, "T-800 catches thrown grenade, process the time left on it, where to throw it, and executes this all in a second."

Tanking missiles you say? according to the same respect thread, T-800 tanked a Anti vehicle 203mm Grenade Luncher Round twice without damage and also he gets hit by a heavy duty truck, then still going gets hit with a anti tank missile and still functions. 

Hacking into robots? hmmmmm.... that could be a problem for the T-800. *reads thread further* oh wait... it says that the T-X was unable to hack into Arnold and another guy Dudley couldn't as well. He also hacks and obtains information from a government computer shot to hell. 

So, I guess movie-wise, Terminator destroys Robocop in all cases unless Robocop uses the arm missile + jet pack and even then that's a maybe. Comics-wise, it gets far more even.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 17, 2014)

He much force does a train produce? He was hit by a train and came out fine.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 17, 2014)

If Robocop gets his jet pack he can just swipe most of Arnold's weapons away [such as the grenade launcher] and then blast him from the sky. Robocop has taken his enemies weapons before.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 17, 2014)

^ I already mentioned that the Terminator has tanked anti-tank missiles as well. 

And in a hand-to-hand fight, I'm pretty sure Arnold sodomizes Murphy.


----------



## hojou (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope this was cannon


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 17, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> He much force does a train produce? He was hit by a train and came out fine.



Do you mind showing me this feat?


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 17, 2014)

Jakers said:


> ^ I already mentioned that the Terminator has tanked anti-tank missiles as well.
> 
> And in a hand-to-hand fight, I'm pretty sure Arnold sodomizes Murphy.



Arnold out fighting a bullet timer? I doubt it.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 17, 2014)

swandiveLmeistr said:


> Arnold out fighting a bullet timer? I doubt it.



And in a close quarters fight, exactly what can Robocop even do to harm Terminator when T-800 can just rip his arms and body apart?


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 17, 2014)

Jakers said:


> And in a close quarters fight, exactly what can Robocop even do to harm Terminator when T-800 can just rip his arms and body apart?



Can the T-850 do that? I was under the impression that Murphy was stronger.

He's punched an awful lot of people through an awful lot of glass.


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 17, 2014)

Jakers said:


> I'm just trying to argue against the Robocop crowd. I mean Terminator's the original and he deserves a bit of credit here.



That's fine, but just cuz he's the original doesn't mean he's the best.



Jakers said:


> Superior shooting skills and ricochet bullets? Hmmm... impressive, but if more conventional bullets cannot really harm the Terminator, having superior shooting skills doesn't mean jack shit unless it's used with a weapon capable of hurting/affecting the Terminator in any way.



The same can be said about the Terminator. He doesn't really have any weapons that would much more than annoy Murphy. On the other hand , Murphy has an RPG attachment that he could just spam from the air. Cop's more durable too, so the person to drop first will be Arnie.



Jakers said:


> Huge battle mechs, T-Rexes, and Raptors? Are any of the guys that Robocop fought in his comics, comparable to the T-1000 or even T-X in any way? Keep in mind, The T-1000 has multi-building level durability + low-high regeneration. And in addition, we're going to have to see what are the strongest people that T-800 fought in his comics.



T-1000 lost due to glorious PIS. If they had fought anywhere else, Arnie would have lost HARD. They just happened to fight in a place filled with the T-1000's only weakness.

He never really "beat" the T-X either. He had to blow himself up to stop her (it). He died too. Actually, that would be his best method for taking out Murphy too.



Jakers said:


> Hacking into robots? hmmmmm.... that could be a problem for the T-800. *reads thread further* oh wait... it says that the T-X was unable to hack into Arnold and another guy Dudley couldn't as well. He also hacks and obtains information from a government computer shot to hell.



Unable to hack into the T-850?

Every time he's about to die, Othinus revives him because she still hasnt made up her mind. She stops, considers it, then begins the process all over again intentionally.



Jakers said:


> So, I guess movie-wise, Terminator destroys Robocop in all cases unless Robocop uses the arm missile + jet pack and even then that's a maybe. Comics-wise, it gets far more even.



Not really. Robocop's more durable, faster, stronger, can deliver more damage, and can just fly away and out of Arnie's range if things get tense.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 17, 2014)

swandiveLmeistr said:


> That's fine, but just cuz he's the original doesn't mean he's the best.



Terminator doesn't have to be the best in order to be better than Robocop.

I mean I think Robocop is cool, but Terminator is much more epic and superior series than Robocop with its story and setting being on a grander scale. 

and do note for the following responses, I am referring to T-800 and Robocop in their movie versions.



> The same can be said about the Terminator. He doesn't really have any weapons that would much more than annoy Murphy. On the other hand , Murphy has an RPG attachment that he could just spam from the air. Cop's more durable too, so the person to drop first will be Arnie.



according to the respect thread, T-800 has gone through stuff that Robocop would have trouble tanking. Like Molten lava. Still haven't seen Terminator: Salvation though. 



> T-1000 lost due to glorious PIS. If they had fought anywhere else, Arnie would have lost HARD. They just happened to fight in a place filled with the T-1000's only weakness.
> 
> He never really "beat" the T-X either. He had to blow himself up to stop her (it). He died too. Actually, that would be his best method for taking out Murphy too.



Eh, Fair enough. But T-800 was able to tangle with her for a while iirc.



> Unable to hack into the T-850?
> 
> Every time he's about to die, Othinus revives him because she still hasnt made up her mind. She stops, considers it, then begins the process all over again intentionally.



The terminator respect thread on comicvine said that T-800 has resistance to hacking. At least this is just the comics anyway, since I'm using movie versions here (barring the new reboot for robocop).



> Not really. Robocop's more durable, faster, stronger, can deliver more damage, and can just fly away and out of Arnie's range if things get tense.



More durable? Have you seen T1, T2, and T4?

Arnold took being stabbed through his back with an I-beam several times by T-1000 while Robocop got stabbed in the upper chest with an i-beam (or something similar) by a mere person with less than peak human strength. 

When has movie Robocop showed any strength comparable to T-800's? 

Faster? Only when he has the jet-pack, otherwise hell no. T-800 can just run circles around him easily.

Deliver more damage? Plasma weapon and probably other futuristic weapons of Terminators says "No". 

Robocop also got owned by two robo-ninjas. Terminator has held on with stronger foes than them, even though granted he didn't legitly beat them (T-1000 and T-X).

I gotta go to bed now. Good night.


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 18, 2014)

Jakers said:


> Terminator doesn't have to be the best in order to be better than Robocop.
> 
> I mean I think Robocop is cool, but Terminator is much more epic and superior series than Robocop with its story and setting being on a grander scale.



M'kay, but all that's irrelevant to who'd win.




Jakers said:


> according to the respect thread, T-800 has gone through stuff that Robocop would have trouble tanking. Like Molten lava. Still haven't seen Terminator: Salvation though.



That's like saying Lincoln's head tanked a bullet. The T-800 died from being dipped in lava, as was the WHOLE POINT of the end of T2. 




Jakers said:


> The terminator respect thread on comicvine said that T-800 has resistance to hacking. At least this is just the comics anyway, since I'm using movie versions here (barring the new reboot for robocop).



Are you using comic feats or movie feats? I said both are allowed, but you seem to be focusing on movie feats.

If so, then the T-850 EVENTUALLY resisted the T-X hack, but not for a while. He'd be screwed if this happened during a bloodlust fight.





Jakers said:


> More durable? Have you seen T1, T2, and T4?
> 
> Arnold took being stabbed through his back with an I-beam several times by T-1000 while Robocop got stabbed in the upper chest with an i-beam (or something similar) by a mere person with less than peak human strength.



Yeah, after being SEVERELY weakened and after having tanked MUCH worse.

What's your point? At his peak, Murphy's tanked worse.



Jakers said:


> When has movie Robocop showed any strength comparable to T-800's?



Didn't someone here mention Robocop surviving a car compactor?



Jakers said:


> Faster? Only when he has the jet-pack, otherwise hell no. T-800 can just run circles around him easily.



Yes, Robocop caught a bullet. The T-850 has never shown speed anywhere near this. In terms of movement (aka running) speed, then yes, Arnie is faster, but in terms of reaction and short movemnt (aka fighting) speed, Murphy's MUCH faster.



Jakers said:


> Deliver more damage? Plasma weapon and probably other futuristic weapons of Terminators says "No".



Didn't we already go over this? Read the OP.

Although, yes, I agree, if Arnie has plasma weapons, I'd say he wins.

Too bad it's irrelevant in this thread.

Besides, the actor who played Murphy, Peter Weller, has the greatest feat of all:

surviving Naked Lunch. nuff said


----------



## Solrac (Feb 18, 2014)

swandiveLmeistr said:


> M'kay, but all that's irrelevant to who'd win.



just curious, which film series you personally like more? :3



> That's like saying Lincoln's head tanked a bullet. The T-800 died from being dipped in lava, as was the WHOLE POINT of the end of T2.



But I was talking about T4 for the molten lava feat. 



> Are you using comic feats or movie feats? I said both are allowed, but you seem to be focusing on movie feats.
> 
> If so, then the T-850 EVENTUALLY resisted the T-X hack, but not for a while. He'd be screwed if this happened during a bloodlust fight.



I'm focusing on movie feats, since they're the core material. And going by my impression, T-800 seems to have superior or equal feats to Robocop of the original three movies. 

Okay you have me on the hack, but like I said I need to re-watch T3 and watch T4. I just need to finish up on We Were Soldiers and possibly the second Rambo.



> Yeah, after being SEVERELY weakened and after having tanked MUCH worse.
> 
> What's your point? At his peak, Murphy's tanked worse.



Arnold was severely weakened as well when he got stabbed by the i-beams lol.



> Didn't someone here mention Robocop surviving a car compactor?



And T-800's survived similar in T2. 

Yes, Robocop caught a bullet. The T-850 has never shown speed anywhere near this. In terms of movement (aka running) speed, then yes, Arnie is faster, but in terms of reaction and short movemnt (aka fighting) speed, Murphy's MUCH faster.[/QUOTE]

And in a movie, T-800 has reacted to a bartender before he pulled his trigger. 



> Didn't we already go over this? Read the OP.
> 
> Although, yes, I agree, if Arnie has plasma weapons, I'd say he wins.



I'm glad we have something we agree upon.



> Too bad it's irrelevant in this thread.



So it looks like Arnold is gimped and Robcop is buffed in this thread.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2014)

how bad is the new Robocop movie ?


----------



## Solrac (Feb 18, 2014)

Is it just me or do I get the suspicion that Death Battle is going to make Robcop win by having T-850 explode as he's about to die and have Robocop fly out of the explosion's area with his jetpack in the end?


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 22, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> how bad is the new Robocop movie ?



It's whatever.

Not an unwatchable mess, but missing all of the smart satire and humor of the first film.

Joyless, artificial, but competently made.

Sort of like the Robocop.


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 22, 2014)

Jakers said:


> just curious, which film series you personally like more? :3



I've seen little of both but I REALLY LOVE T2. One of the best action flicks of all time IMO.

I like Robocop too, though. Well made, smart satire, good acting, good action.

I guess as a franchise Terminator, if I had to pick.



Jakers said:


> So it looks like Arnold is gimped and Robcop is buffed in this thread.



Just going by the way I assume DB is doing it. They released a little footage for the fight, and it starts off with Arnie going back in time to Delta City, so no future weapons.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 22, 2014)

Man I'm currently distracted with finishing Rambo 2 at the moment before watching the rest of terminator. 

And again am I the only one who thinks DB is going to make RoboCop win with making Arnold explode and RoboCop somehow escaping the explosion?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2014)

Jakers said:


> Man I'm currently distracted with finishing Rambo 2 at the moment before watching the rest of terminator.
> 
> And again am I the only one who thinks DB is going to make RoboCop win with making Arnold explode and RoboCop somehow escaping the explosion?



I stopped taking Death Battle seriously when they had 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Starscream lose to Rainbow Dash, Blanka defeating Pikachu and Cloud losing to Link


 

Oh yeah they also said that they were originally going to make Aang vs. Harry Potter but decided to change Aang to Luke Skywalker saying "Aang is too powerful for Harry we needed a way weaker character"


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Feb 22, 2014)

Wait, a Jedi being weaker than Aang?

I am far from the most educated person in all things Star Wars, but I played Force Unleashed and watched a Jedi weaker than Vader pull some city-sized(?) ship out of the sky.


----------



## Urouge (Feb 22, 2014)

Lol at luke being weaker than Aang hahahaha


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, they said in an interview that after seeing the Ozai fight, they realized that Aang would stomp Harry to kingdom come.
So they replace him with Luke for some god forsaken reason.
And yes, it was EU Luke that they used.
They literally believe that Aang would defeat Luke with his extended universe feats. Roflmao.
Anyways, Comic Robocop is a beast

If you include crossover feats then....


----------



## Solrac (Feb 22, 2014)

Wait how did they think that an avatar character is stronger than luke skywalker?


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 22, 2014)

Jakers said:


> Wait how did they think that an avatar character is stronger than luke skywalker?



I honestly wish I could process that as well.
Plenty of their episodes had plain wrong outcome. Bomberman VS Dig Dug & Ryu Hayabusa VS Strider Hiryu were hilariously inaccurate. If you want I could get Proto Dude to explain the latter, he would not shut up about it for a week to me.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 22, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> I honestly wish I could process that as well.
> Plenty of their episodes had plain wrong outcome. Bomberman VS Dig Dug & Ryu Hayabusa VS Strider Hiryu were hilariously inaccurate. If you want I could get Proto Dude to explain the latter, he would not shut up about it for a week to me.



so how is ryu vs strider a false outcome? Not that I don't think this strider guy is cool, but it's nice to see the "losing" character get some facts in his defense.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 22, 2014)

Jakers said:


> so how is ryu vs strider a false outcome? Not that I don't think this strider guy is cool, but it's nice to see the "losing" character get some facts in his defense.



According to Proto Dude, Ryu has a time freeze, a mini black hole, can dodge real lightning, turns his body into a mini-tornado by spinning lightning speed, his dragon sword disrupts the balance of the entire world, he defeated planet busters, and some other stuff I cannot remember.
He also said that the villain from Strider did not actually create the earth but rather was from a distant nebula, and one of Strider's best feats was "destroying tempered glass with a struggle" or something.
He is currently playing the new Strider game and I asked him if it could retroactively make that Death Battle episode correct. But apparently it is already so far in Ryu's favour, he would bet his Strider and Ninja Gaiden collections against it.


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 22, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I stopped taking Death Battle seriously when they had
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Composite link should be able to defeat cloud though

Anyways yeah I quit watching myself. I think the last battle I heard about was Wonder Woman vs Rogue, with Wonder Woman losing LOL


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, by no means is Death Battle accurate all the time.

They're not wrong all the time either, but they still fuck up a lot.

Wonder Woman vs Rogue is the most blatantly awful.

I still watch em', if only because their fight animations (Zelda vs Peach and beyond) are fucking fantastic.

It's best when they do vastly one-sided, obvious fights: Raiden vs Thor, He-Man vs Lion-O........Goku vs Superman........

They usually get those right.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 22, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> According to Proto Dude, Ryu has a time freeze, a mini black hole, can dodge real lightning, turns his body into a mini-tornado by spinning lightning speed, his dragon sword disrupts the balance of the entire world, he defeated planet busters, and some other stuff I cannot remember.
> He also said that the villain from Strider did not actually create the earth but rather was from a distant nebula, and one of Strider's best feats was "destroying tempered glass with a struggle" or something.
> He is currently playing the new Strider game and I asked him if it could retroactively make that Death Battle episode correct. But apparently it is already so far in Ryu's favour, he would bet his Strider and Ninja Gaiden collections against it.



and I thought Strider had the crazier and more impressive feats than Ryu and not to mention is more unrealistic than Ryu in scope. And i thought Strider fought a pretty powerful villain that death battle called "God", but you said he didn't create the earth and if that's true, then so....


----------



## Solrac (Feb 22, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> *Composite link should be able to defeat cloud though*
> 
> Anyways yeah I quit watching myself. I think the last battle I heard about was Wonder Woman vs Rogue, with Wonder Woman losing LOL



How do you figure?


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 22, 2014)

Jakers said:


> How do you figure?



That's being debated in another thread.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 22, 2014)

Jakers said:


> and I thought Strider had the crazier and more impressive feats than Ryu and not to mention is more unrealistic than Ryu in scope. And i thought Strider fought a pretty powerful villain that death battle called "God", but you said he didn't create the earth and if that's true, then so....



Meio was far from a god. He was just an alien who conquered the earth, and as we all know, conquering something does not give you the power to bust it. Otherwise Napoleon would have some off the wall strength.
Ryu has defeated several real gods, some of whom were granted power by Vigoor. They would make Meio cry for his mommy.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 23, 2014)

Jakers said:


> How do you figure?



Fierce Diety Link is debatable. But composite Link can just wish Cloud away with the Triforce.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Feb 23, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> Fierce Diety Link is debatable. But composite Link can just wish Cloud away with the Triforce.



Is that before or after he gets hilariously blitzed and murdered via limit breaks/magical attacks?

Cloud and co are walking around casually at Mach 14000+ and Cloud can achieve higher than that with Limit Breaks.

The only way it is even comparable is with speed equal.


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Feb 23, 2014)

*clears throat* sooooooo yeah......Terminator and Robocop........


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 23, 2014)

If we include crossover feats, Robocop stomps The Terminator even if the latter gets his futuristic tech. He has beaten Spider Man & The Thing, and he defeated entire armies of Terminators.
But since we are not, Robocop eventually manages to defeat The Terminator after a tough fight.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 23, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> If we include crossover feats, Robocop stomps The Terminator even if the latter gets his futuristic tech. He has beaten Spider Man & The Thing, and he defeated entire armies of Terminators.
> But since we are not, Robocop eventually manages to defeat The Terminator after a tough fight.



I don't know or care about crossover feats...

But I am going to respectfully disagree with you on the last sentence. No matter how tough Robocop is, Terminator still has ways to victory against him with more physical strength, durability, speed (minus flightpack for robocop), cunning, brutality, and at least comparable firepower. You're forgetting you're dealing with fucking Arnold here and a guy who always comes back. 

Not saying that Robocop cannot win or that this isn't a close fight, but you cannot say that Terminator cannot win at all.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Feb 23, 2014)

Not saying Terminator is unable to win, but Robocop is taking this more often than not in my book. Tbh I think that Terminator self destructing and making it a tie is a tad more likely than Terminator winning, but whatever. With plasma weaponry Terminator has it imo.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 23, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> Not saying Terminator is unable to win, but Robocop is taking this more often than not in my book. Tbh I think that Terminator self destructing and making it a tie is a tad more likely than Terminator winning, but whatever. With plasma weaponry Terminator has it imo.



at least I can compromise with agreeing on this conclusion. 

but we'll just have to see the death battle episode to find out.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

This argument comes down to.something I like to call "The Compacter Test"

One kills a robot. One gets wrecked by the robot.

Simple enough.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> This argument comes down to.something I like to call "The Compacter Test"
> 
> One kills a robot. One gets wrecked by the robot.
> 
> Simple enough.



T1 Terminator loses to the compacter test, T2 Terminator however survives and perdures it like a boss.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 23, 2014)

Is there a proof T2 can survive the compacter test or it is just your opinion on the subject?


----------



## TehChron (Feb 23, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Is there a proof T2 can survive the compacter test or it is just your opinion on the subject?


Sounds like the latter to me


----------



## Solrac (Feb 23, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Is there a proof T2 can survive the compacter test or it is just your opinion on the subject?



well in this fight with T-1000, Arnold was surviving being crushed under some machinery iirc.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 24, 2014)

Some machinery =/= car compacter...... 


one is made for crushing, the other is made to do what?


----------



## TehChron (Feb 24, 2014)

Hit things   .


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 24, 2014)

Er .. right....


----------



## Solrac (Feb 24, 2014)

It wasn't just some machinery, it had gears and shit. It was like... imagine being a piece of plastic being crushed in someone's teeth or jaws.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 24, 2014)

every machine has gears and shit..... you still don't get the point do you...


Every machines have something they specialize, you cannot expect a clock tower to crush a car even if you drop it on its gears... and expect a car compacter to tell you the time.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Feb 26, 2014)

No! You must live. Live damn you and suffer! :ho


----------

